# St Ives, Cornwall UK



## thejoker (Aug 16, 2016)

Mount Zion

fantastic coffee by a real enthusiast

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186243-d6673611-Reviews-Mount_Zion_Coffee-St_Ives_Cornwall_England.html


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

thejoker said:


> Mount Zion
> 
> fantastic coffee by a real enthusiast
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186243-d6673611-Reviews-Mount_Zion_Coffee-St_Ives_Cornwall_England.html


So I hear,

Funny website too:

http://www.mountzioncoffee.co.uk


----------



## Tufty_B (Nov 24, 2014)

Just had a coffee here today, they're using Square Mile Red Brick. It's amazingly hot & sunny today, best day so far this week.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's a Forum favourite:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23363-St-Ives-Coffee-Shops

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24925&p=319984#post319984

and on other threads elsewhere.


----------

